# Dopey new guy posted elsewhere before here



## typhoonken (Jan 14, 2007)

Hello all,
I jumped in too quickly in the modeling forum before I even said hello.

Recommended by someone on ARC and this site looks great. I'm stuck in the WWII era, to the point I'm slowly selling off my Korea-through-now stash.

Hope to hang around awhile.

Ken


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 15, 2007)

Welcome from down under.


----------



## R-2800 (Jan 15, 2007)

Cool! a fellow New Jersey resident welcome to the forum!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

wow we're now being recommended by people!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2007)

Welcome. And posting models always gets my approval.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

they're not them kinda models matt


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 20, 2007)

hello and welcome to the board.


----------

